# Application "Remote": question lancinante



## nyar (10 Février 2010)

Une question qui me taraude depuis longtemps: Parvenez-vous à jouer *plusieurs morceaux de musique de votre bibliothèque iTunes à la suite* *avec Remote*? 

Je m'explique: j'ai un iPhone 3G et ma bibliothèque iTunes sur un iMac, le tout sur réseau wifi. J'ouvre Remote sur iPhone et, que je sélectionne une playlist ou bien un album, c'est toujours la même chose: seul le morceau sélectionné est joué. Si je veux continuer, je dois reprendre mon iPhone et taper sur le morceau suivant.

*Alors c'est moi ou bien c'est normal?*

ps: si c'est normal, c'est pas pratique du tout. L'iPod sur mon iPhone se comporte très bien, il me *joue TOUS les morceaux d'une playlist ou d'un album sans que je doive dégainer l'appareil pour chaque morceau.*


----------



## lsr (10 Février 2010)

Nop, c'est pas normal, jviens de tester, il me mets bien le morceau d'après


----------



## nyar (10 Février 2010)

lsr a dit:


> Nop, c'est pas normal, jviens de tester, il me mets bien le morceau d'après



Merci de l'info!

Bon, comment je résous ça?  une petite idée?

(je peux bien sûr effacer Remote de l'iPhone et du mac et la télécharger de nouveau mais en général pas très efficace ce truc chez moi)


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Salut !

Sur iTunes, tu as la lecture aléatoire d'activée ou pas ?
Essaie de changer ce paramètre-ci.

Et effectivement, réinstaller ne coûte pas grand chose.


----------



## nyar (14 Février 2010)

Merci.

J'ai tout réinstallé et même reconstruit iTunes et plus encore... Bref, une journée de travail et toujours le même problème.

Finalement j'ai découvert la clé de l'énigme: pour que la lecture de plusieurs morceaux soit possible via Remote à partir de l'iPhone, il faut absolument que ces morceaux soient cochés dans la bibliothèque iTunes.

Cela rend cette merveilleuse application qu'est Remote complètement inutile, du moins pour moi car je déteste laisser des morceaux cochés dans ma bibliothèque.

a+ les copains


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

OK, merci&#8230;
Mais euh pourquoi les avoir tous décochés ?


----------



## nyar (14 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> OK, merci
> Mais euh pourquoi les avoir tous décochés ?



Bé parce que je coche des morceaux pour les repérer visuellement et jamais pour préparer une liste de lecture (ça ferait double emploi puisqu'on peut faire des playlists dans iTunes).

De plus, si sur une bibli iTunes de 300GB, tu as le malheur de laisser des dizaines de morceaux cochés à droite et à gauche, alors Remote va s'en donner à coeur joie pour te les jouer, c'est-à-dire pour te jouer n'importe quoi n'importe quand.
Non, Remote n'est pas l'outil idéal


----------



## Macuserman (16 Février 2010)

300Go&#8230; Ahh quand même !
Oui, bon là, je veux bien.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

nyar a dit:


> De plus, si sur une bibli iTunes de 300GB, tu as le malheur de laisser des dizaines de morceaux cochés à droite et à gauche, alors Remote va s'en donner à coeur joie pour te les jouer, c'est-à-dire pour te jouer n'importe quoi n'importe quand.



Les GB, ça ne represente rien. Tu peux avoir quelques miliers de morceaux encodés en Lossless ou des centaines de milliers en 28kbps.
Bref, faudra que tu revois ça avant de revenir poster 

Sinon, j'ai pas compris ton histoire de cocher tes morceaux 
Tu décoches si tu ne veux pas les jouer dans une lecture dans la bibliothèque par contre, tu as le navigateur et plein de choses utilises qui permettent de s'y retrouver rapidement, sans créer de liste de lecteur, et ce même dans une bibliothèque pleine de musique.
Par exemple, ce titre, il est coché parce que je l'aime bien.

[YOUTUBE]unfzfe8f9NI[/YOUTUBE]


----------

